# Is our Uber related deductions changing with this new tax bill?



## Ubergirlz99 (Sep 25, 2016)

Okay, so I'm sort of freaking out here. I know there are a lot of deductions on the chopping block, and more being restricted. Since we get 1099'ed we are taxed on more money than we actually receive. That use to be okay bc I would deduct Uber fees, the mileage deduction and a bunch of other driving related expenses. Is that still the case?

I know they've capped the eligible amount of school materials bought by teachers, but what about our industry? I can't find answers one way or the other.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

There's no limit on deducting business expenses, and i would be truly shocked if there ever was.

You only get taxed on your profit.. that's all there is to it..


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Ubergirlz99 said:


> Okay, so I'm sort of freaking out here. I know there are a lot of deductions on the chopping block, and more being restricted. Since we get 1099'ed we are taxed on more money than we actually receive. That use to be okay bc I would deduct Uber fees, the mileage deduction and a bunch of other driving related expenses. Is that still the case?
> 
> I know they've capped the eligible amount of school materials bought by teachers, but what about our industry? I can't find answers one way or the other.


You can find your answers here:
https://www.irs.gov/businesses/small-businesses-self-employed/sharing-economy-tax-center


----------



## Ubergirlz99 (Sep 25, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> You can find your answers here:


Great link! I didn't know about the interest on the car loan. I'll post it below for anyone else who reads this thread.

"If you are self-employed, you can also deduct the business part of interest on your car loan, state and local personal property tax on the car, parking fees, and tolls, whether or not you claim the standard mileage rate."


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Ubergirlz99 said:


> Great link! I didn't know about the interest on the car loan. I'll post it below for anyone else who reads this thread.
> 
> "If you are self-employed, you can also deduct the business part of interest on your car loan, state and local personal property tax on the car, parking fees, and tolls, whether or not you claim the standard mileage rate."


Just be careful with the tolls, if Uber reimburses you for tolls the reimbursed tolls are not deductible.


----------

